# sick baby angel fish



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh my, I am so sad. 

 

I have noticed today that the smallest of my baby angels is sitting on the bottom. He has his fins as if eaten or infected, but they are so tiny it is hard to tell what is happening. He is sitting under a piece of clay now and probably won't eat his supper. If he doesn't eat, I do not know how to help him he is so tiny. We have had them for about two months and I cannot say they have grown much. This one is the smallest. But apparently something has happened to his breast fins...


----------



## nbassis (Apr 12, 2007)

Angels do not like to be together. They fight. How big is your tank. Howmany doyou have. I have 2 in my 55 and i have to take one out ASAP. THey are big so easier to take cre of. I would say first get one of the boxes that you place in the water that you canuse as a nursery for him. I bet he is just getting picked on. The best thing would be to get another tank for him. But until thatis ready a nursery within your tank is the best bet. I raise my babies in there until they get big enough and will not get eaten or pickon.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Angela can be kept together but you can expect a pecking order. If there are only 2 in the tank, one may be badly bullied but if there are a number of them, and adequate space for them, they will establish a pecking order and live together without issues.

What are your water parameters? It soulnds like the wee guy might have finrot and bad water conditions can bring this on. The good thing, if this is what he has, is that there are medicines available which can be quite effective.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi! Thank you for your replies. I have them in a 80 gal tank with three golden gouramis, ten guppies, seven cherry barbs, 6 cories, one ancistrus, and some apple snails. Oh, there are 7 neons as well. The little one is gone now. Died tonight and was considered early breakfast by apple snails. Now one of the guppies seem to be having this finrot. How to stop this plague? Will somebody survive?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

There are many medicines available for finrot that you will be ablew to pick up at your lfs.

Luckily for me I've never had it, so can't presonally recommend one. Just read the bottles and see what ones are suitable for what fish and snails and pick the most suitable one.

You may want to quarantine the infected fish if possible. Finrot can be contagious, but it doesn't live in the water like white spot for example.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Julie!

I have already been to a local pet store and got 'medi mor' which is supposed to cure bacterial, fungi and parasite caused diseases. It is not suitable for snails though so I'll have to fish those out. It can also damage some plants. I will watch what will be happening in the next couple of days and then maybe will use that stuff either in the common tank or quarantine those who need treatment.

Medi mor comes from Aquarium Munster and is called universal medicine. They told me it's good.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Mirta said:


> Hi Julie!
> 
> I have already been to a local pet store and got 'medi mor' which is supposed to cure bacterial, fungi and parasite caused diseases. It is not suitable for snails though so I'll have to fish those out. It can also damage some plants. I will watch what will be happening in the next couple of days and then maybe will use that stuff either in the common tank or quarantine those who need treatment.
> 
> Medi mor comes from Aquarium Munster and is called universal medicine. They told me it's good.


Sounds like a good idea Mirta.

If you have a quarantine tank, then maybe best using it then since the medication can damage your snails and plants. It'll save you having to remove everyting.

Good luck.


----------

